# HP C4200 scanning problems



## JacquelineBiggs (Oct 29, 2009)

My printer works fine as a printer with my mac. However when I scan a doc it just comes back as a white page with a black stripe down it even when I change the settings it makes no difference. Can anyone help?
Thanks,
J:4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you tried connecting it to any other computer to make sure that the scanner is still good?


----------



## Ric da hick (Apr 22, 2011)

JacquelineBiggs said:


> My printer works fine as a printer with my mac. However when I scan a doc it just comes back as a white page with a black stripe down it even when I change the settings it makes no difference. Can anyone help?
> Thanks,
> J:4-dontkno


----------



## Ric da hick (Apr 22, 2011)

HP changed the scanner operation in Snow Leopard. Go to HP for details on procedures ways necessary to operate the scanner with 10.6


----------

